# What do you want to get better at next year?



## diver_sniper

I know this isn't the most hopin place on the forum, but my season is over with and that's no reason to forget about fishin. So lets keep it rollin.

So what's on the agenda for next year? I want to hear about some of the things you guys want to improve on. I'll start.

This summer I made the transformation from a fairly serious bass fisherman to a boat owning bass stalking freak, on the water literally 7 days a week. I took a ton of steps forward and learned a lot, but this is what I'm excited to get to work on next year.

1. Crank baits. Right now I probably don't even own a dozen of them, and until recently I had no idea what to do with them. I don't expect it to be easy, but I really want to figure out how to make them work, especially in deeper water.

2. The drop shot. This one I still don't even know a lot about, I've got more reading to do but I think there are times where it could be productive when the bigger fish aren't aggressive and are holding in deeper water.

3 Taking advantage of my electronics. I'm guilty of not getting myself away from shore enough. When I do it always feels like guess work because I don't pay close enough attention to my fish finder. I need to get better at reading structure that isn't visible above water.

4 Tournaments. I fished my first one at the very end of the summer. It was a blast. I don't know if they're for everyone, but I'm hooked.

5 Understanding the fish. Before I had my own boat, I didn't have a lot of say in where we fished. Now that I do I realize that understanding what the fish are doing because of season, weather, activity levels, water temp, etc, is the most important part of the game. People make fun of me sometimes because they think bass are so easy to catch. I don't think so pal. Locating quality fish with consistency from spring to fall is no simple task.

Alright I know I sound like a wacko talking to myself and writing novels in the bass forum, but let me hear what you got.


----------



## blhunter3

Well I am going to try to catch more the 5 next year. I went about 7 times and caught 3 in one day.

I want to learn to use the Texas rig properly. Right now I abosutly hate it.

I want to get on bigger fish again.


----------



## mnbirdhunter

My goal is to catch the world record in a Minnesota lake next year..


----------



## bigblackfoot

1. I also need to learn to get away from the shore or visable structure. I know there is ton fish to be cut off break lines, humps etc. I just have a hard time casting into open water.

2. I really need to learn how to carolina rig properly. Ive got the texas rigging down pretty good, but carolina is something i need to spend some time on.

3. The drop shot method is something i know very little about as well except for the fact that it catches fish.


----------



## njsimonson

> world record in a Minnesota lake next year.


Uhhh...good luck with that!  I'd settle for the state record.

Fishing clear water this summer was a challenge, I hope to do better next season!


----------



## klatto310

2. The drop shot. This one I still don't even know a lot about, I've got more reading to do but I think there are times where it could be productive when the bigger fish aren't aggressive and are holding in deeper water. 
[/quote]

What is the Drop Shot Method?


----------



## jonesy12

This diagram will help you out.

http://www.60secondangler.com/images/ar ... opshot.jpg


----------



## ileddog

Im shooting for the SD state record.


----------

